# basement water seepage under concrete porch



## lday4711 (Apr 10, 2011)

During a rain, or shortly thereafter, we have water seepage on the basement floor as well as dripping from the concrete ceiling in an area that was once an old coal bin and is located under the concrete front porch.  Any ideas on how we can we eliminate this seepage and waterproof the concrete front porch?

P.S. We don't believe the water is coming from the foundation as all windows are glass block and the basement was professionally waterproofed with drainage tile placed inside and outside, as well as vapor barriers and 2 sump pumps installed.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 11, 2011)

If someone built a room under the porch you can plan on always having it leak. Most people end up blocking that area off.
Would be nice to see a few pictures.
Is there gutters over that area?


----------



## itsreallyconc (Apr 11, 2011)

*there are sealants you can apply to the porch surface but if the work's been done correctly, look to your roof for the water's source.*


----------

